# Let's Play:  What is He?



## Ms. Research (Oct 12, 2011)

As you all know, if you read my Journal,  DH and I rescued a rabbit at an Exotic Fish store on Saturday.  Willard is doing well but I have no idea what he is.  Don't know his background other than the Manager finding him in a box at their door Friday morning.  

Would love your opinions on

What breed you think he is?

How old?  Know it's hard to tell from a photo, so I should ask Over 6 months?  Close to a Year?  

Thanks for playing!  

Here's some pics of Our Sweet Rescue


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful bunny! I don't know anything about rabbits but Bless You for rescuing one of God's precious creatures  I can't imagine someone just dumping him on a doorstep like that! I will never understand some people and their way of thinking.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 12, 2011)

siamese sable netherland dwarf would be my best guess and over 6mths.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 12, 2011)

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> Beautiful bunny! I don't know anything about rabbits but Bless You for rescuing one of God's precious creatures  I can't imagine someone just dumping him on a doorstep like that! I will never understand some people and their way of thinking.


Don't understand it either.  But, think it's better than some of the stories I've heard.  People think they are "just" rabbits and have just released them into the wild.  I guess the person who had Willard couldn't take care of him anymore, or got tired of taking care of him, instead of just releasing him, left him somewhere they thought someone would take care of him.    

And for some reason it worked out for Willard.  Manager only had him there a day before we walked in.   It's amazing how Karma works.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 12, 2011)

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> siamese sable netherland dwarf would be my best guess and over 6mths.


I was thinking that too.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 12, 2011)

He's very handsome!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 12, 2011)

I was thinking polish based on body type, but they don't come in Sable...so maybe polish/ND mix?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to say Siamese Sable Netherland Dwarf too. Looks Netherland to me, just looks broody.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 12, 2011)

ur very welcome anytime. it doesn't look mixed breed to me i think it is a purebred just it is brood quality. yes he is very handsome and a beautiful color too.


----------



## elevan (Oct 12, 2011)

He's a cutie Ms. R!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input and responses.

Yep, truly believe our little Rescue is a Siamese Sable Netherland Dwarf.

When you say broody, more for breeding than show?  Just curious.  Only "broody" term I've heard was with chickens.


----------



## manybirds (Oct 13, 2011)

looks to me like there's some mini satin in there. deffinently NOT purebred ND, but maybe crossed with one.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

It does have a bit of a Polish look.  Sia sable isn't recognized in Polish, but it does appear in some lines.  That's such striking color on him!!!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 14, 2011)

Brood means more for breeding then show, they are also referred to as BUDs (big ugly does) and BUBs (big ugly bucks.) And he could also be purebred, NDs can come with the long ears, longer face, and bigger in body type. He looks purebred to me, just got the BUB gene. 

Here is a great example of a broody Dwarf. This girl is 100% purebred, but as you can see she has the really long ears, and that snippy looking face. At 3 months she already hit over 2 pounds. I never kept her around to see how she matured, since I don't need any more broody does.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 14, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> Brood means more for breeding then show, they are also referred to as BUDs (big ugly does) and BUBs (big ugly bucks.) And he could also be purebred, NDs can come with the long ears, longer face, and bigger in body type. He looks purebred to me, just got the BUB gene.
> 
> Here is a great example of a broody Dwarf. This girl is 100% purebred, but as you can see she has the really long ears, and that snippy looking face. At 3 months she already hit over 2 pounds. I never kept her around to see how she matured, since I don't need any more broody does.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...45762156191_1604786916_31517925_3710414_n.jpg


Thanks Heartlandrabbitry for your explanation of a Broody.  Wow, even your broodies are gorgeous.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

He looks a little older form the picture, unless he was just going through a molt. I would guess a little over a year old.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 2, 2011)

Petit Jean Bunnies said:
			
		

> He looks a little older form the picture, unless he was just going through a molt. I would guess a little over a year old.


He was going through a molt at that time.  And we do believe he's a little over a year.  Thanks for the input and Welcome to the forum.

K


----------



## Sunshyne276 (Jan 2, 2012)

He is beautiful, love his coloring!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 3, 2012)

Sunshyne276 said:
			
		

> He is beautiful, love his coloring!


Thanks Sunshyne276.  Welcome to the Forum.  His coloring has really changed since this time.  He was molting.  But have to say, I do love his coloring too.  

K


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jan 10, 2012)

Reminds me of my Cinnamon rabbit I had, FooFoo. Same color, same size. Looks just the same. I'll see if I can find a picture of her.

~Aspen


----------

